# Lets see your personal best channel cat



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Heres mine


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My personal best was 33 inches and I turned it loose without taking any pictures as i had no idea that a channel that large was a true trophy. The potlicker chomped down on my fingers when I grabbed him by the jaw and it really hurt!  Had a heck of a time getting him to CR me  until I put him back in the water.  Now I wish I would have taken a picture.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

wish i could post pic of the one i got with shortdrift.it was nice. how much did it weigh flathunter,thats a great looking fish!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

It was 14.1-lbs husky.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Husky got one just over 13# when we were out on Attwood.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks both of you. my best channel was 16 lbs out of nimisilla back in 73.also my best crappie 18 3/4 those were the good ol days.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Here is my 36 inch Channel Cat.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

I dont catfish much but this one is my personal best. 11.02# on a my scale.










I sure know it doesnt compair to what some of the good folks here have caught but it is my best no the less. It was caught on 12 # test and boy did it stretch every bit of that line. Was a great fight.


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

Don't have a picture of my PB channel cat but it only wieghed 10lbs.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I dont have a pic of mine yet cause I havent used up the disposible camera yet...lol...But I caught it a couple weeks ago in the morning fishing one of my favorite spots on the tusc river...It was 12lbs...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Post Buddy, 

Hey, I'd love to see a pic of my PB Channell Cat, too bad *YOU DROPPED IT INTO LAKE LOGAN BEFORE TAKING THE PICTURE!!!!!*

 That was the 1st decent fish eithe rof us had caught in the 3 years we've been fishing together! That thing had to be at elast 14 pounds right?  (Okay well, just over 10.)


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Gotta agree with you on this being a good thread.  Dumping the fish befor taking a picture is almost as bad as my cutting Husky's head off when I took the picture of him and the 13+# channel at Attwood.  If you think about it, the picture without Husky's face isn't all that bad.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, I forgot all about that!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Now thats funny Shortdrift!

You guys should have seen Jacks face as the cat slipped out of his hands! It was Classic.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

This says 12lb Channel. I had to think when it was caught, it was real early this spring on the Sciot at a place Jack 7 i call "The Death Drop". We must have used Jacks scale, to me it looks like a 9-10, but it must have hit 12. I dont think Jack or I either one lie about fish, maybe its the camera/pic angle or something.


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

First one is my fishing buddy ...... Ken.... the Big one.

Second is mine ......... still nice...... also 42" inch Pike from same trip.


----------



## Fastlane (Apr 11, 2004)

If I remember correctly this one was slightly over 20. Caught on live chub @ Cowan Lake 3 years ago. Haven't seen one over 5 this year.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

not my best,but it's one of the few i have pics of.don't know the weight either,since my camera/net man didn't have a scale.in fact he also forgot the net,and had a time boating him for me


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Rick, thats a nice looking cat.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Brayn, that was caught at the rock ledge fool, see the trees beside you!!!!!!!..It was the same night we caught the 10 fish, geez you cant remember anything!


----------



## williambauman (Apr 11, 2005)

Is it the light or was that cat gold? All the ones I have caught were dark brown. That is a pretty fish.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

my biggest this year 27 inches long weight ?? around 8 lbs


----------



## CATWOMAN (Jul 16, 2005)

my biggest for this year 30 inches around 10 lbs i think it was 10 lbs 4 oz from clendening lake


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Your right! It was that night!


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

I have a pic, but not on a digital. A few people from this site have seen the picture. I got a 22 pound channel out of ohio river a few years back. It was hugeeeeeeee. Thought I had a big blue on, but turned out to be the biggest channel I have ever seen. Caught on a large shad head.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks bryan.the light might have affected it a little,but it was a pretty thing.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw this biggun caught.

It must be his best, look how happy he is.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

It was fowl hooked on it's dorsal fin in about 1' of water on the Ohio River. I was throwing a casting spoon for white bass & hybrids that were busting. Thought I snagged a stick, then it took off, went deep (the boat was in over 35' fow) and high current too. I was using light tackle (8# test...walleye rod) Took at least 15 minutes to land him(male in spawn mode). You can see the snag hole in it's dorsal fin. I thought I had a 30# cat on...


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Shortdrift knows where this is... Caught my personal best this spring at the beaver dam by the spillway at Findley S.P. fishing for crappie with my ultralight. Bobber went down into the sticks. Waited for about five minutes and he finally ran for deeper water away from the sticks toward the point. My buddy thought I had a mutant crappie on, but I knew better. With my ultralight, I figured a 2 to 3 lb cat. Got him to the boat, his head was better than 10 inches across, measured him out to just over 32 inches and scaled him at over 15. Scale I was using was only went to 15 and it bottomed out but not by much. I sent him back to give someone else a thrill.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

My biggest channel this year is a 27" channel at around 10 lbs caught at Miami Whitewater Forest on a piece of hot dog. I have not developed the film yet so no picture at this moment. Caught another good size channel last weekend at the same park that was around 24" and around 8-10 lbs and this time on a piece of beef fat. It came off the steaks that I grilled, I trimmed off the fat around the steaks before grilling and used it raw. Also caught a turtle on it too.


----------

